# "Control" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to our premiere "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.*

All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *January 25th at 7pm EST.*

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 25, 2017)

oOOODAMN.... I completely forgot that I could vote on more than 3 entries ... daaaaaaamit... oh well, at least I controlled myself and did NOT vote on my own poem..hahaaaa....  [ not that I did not want to, of course... lmao ... anyway, I voted!]


----------



## sas (Jan 28, 2017)

Guess I should say, I will always be voting for only one.


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

yet to read them and i'm only going to vote for one...there is always one..ha,ha...


----------



## sas (Jan 28, 2017)

ESC, 

I will not be submitting, but will read and vote for just one (I can make the hard call...I've done it all my life & taught my children to) because those who enter deserve it. I applaud each.


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2017)

chooosen....much prefer to cast one vote and enjoy as always stuck between one or the other and having to decide....how do i do it..?


----------



## sas (Jan 28, 2017)

ESC...

I've told my children and grandchildren, "Do not make a decision by not making one." Make tough calls. Otherwise, someone else decides for you. Note: By casting a single vote it becomes more powerful. It is called plunking in elections. I've participated in many elections and have held elected office. Set your personal criteria for the winner, then choose.
Is that impossible to do today? Hmmmm


----------

